# Any Hobie AI owners in Cairns?



## Sandpiper (Aug 8, 2011)

Shout out for any Hobie AI owners in the Cairns region. I'm interested in upgrading from a revo but really want some good insight from someone who has used one around Cairns for fishing/expeditions.


----------

